

Predicted market correct last 5 days in row - dynofuz
http://www.twitter.com/dynofuz

======
trishume
There is about a 3% (0.5^5) chance of this occurring with random guesses isn't
there? There are enough hedge funds that predict the market that many of them
are bound to be right many days in a row. I will be impressed if you get a
whole month in a row.

~~~
dynofuz
Yup thats the correct %. Of course these weren't random guesses. I'm only
correct ~2/3 of the time historically (past 1.5yrs) but that's way better than
any hedge fund out there. You can see more at dynofuz.com. I'm looking for
people to work on this with me, so if you're interested email me at
ricky@dynofuz.com

